# Strange Clunk/Clang Coming From Driver Side Rear Wheel When Moving?



## SpraykwoN (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm new here, but I have browsed through the forums a lot. I tried looking for any info on the problem I am having, but was unsuccessful. So, I will try to explain my issue in the best way possible and maybe someone can help me out.

About 2 months ago, I had the transmission replaced in my 2006 GTO with a brand new one under warranty. Everything was fine and the car ran great. However about a month ago, I started to hear this clanging noise coming from driver side rear wheel when the car was moving. It sounds like something is hanging down and as the axle spins, hitting the body of the car. This has happened about 4 times, but it doesn't do it all the time which is the weird thing. For example, this morning I was in stop and go traffic because I take PCH to work every morning. It started to occur after I stopped and lasted about 3 miles then went away again. I myself have gotten underneath the car and checked all over. Wasn't able to find anything that could be linked to this noise. It is very strange. I was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue or maybe could shed some light on what it might be? I think it might be something with the ebrake but I am not too tech savy with these cars. I am however the original owner so I have treated the car well since I bought it new in 2007. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

IMO I do believe that the parking brake is the best place to start with diagnosing your problem. I have had to adjust mine twice because the car would roll backwards on a slight hill but would hold on a forward facing hill. I think the shoes for the parking brake are located behind the driver side disc....at least this is where the proper adjustment is located (many try to just tighten up the p-brake cable but that is wrong). Let me know what you find out since I think my shoes might be a candidate for replacement... 53K and always garaged (but I haven't had the car since new..2 previous owners).


----------

